# feeder calves



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

What actually are feeder calves? What are they supposed to weight and there purpose?and what would we pay for them? thanks for all the answers..I know there are a lot of?????


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Feeder (or stocker) calves are generally considered to be calves either weaned or taken off of the cow which are still too light to go into a feedlot. No real definition though. A bit between a calf and a yearling.

Feeder calves use to be a separate stage between cow and feedlot, but some feedlots are not buying feeders.

Cost depends very much on supply and demand and the calves themselves.

See if your local library and obtain a copy of "Pasture Profits With Stocker Calves" by Allan Nation.


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

Feeder calves are calves that have just been weaned from their milk diet, there is no specific weight but it ranges around 100-150lbs. Stocker calves are trained feeeders that have had a week or two get over weaning and to adjust to eating grain feedlot type bunker. I think we paid $500 for both of our feeders, but they started as drop calves from Harris Ranch, so they might differ from an on cow feeder. Feeders are a great place to get freezer animals, thier not the cheapest but when you factor in calf and cow care, feeding, staying up till *3* sleeping 2 hours and then getting up again at 5, the price looks much more appeasing. If you want a cow for your own calves I would suggest getting an older but proven cow, one that has a few more calves left in 'er. You don't have to spend the time and expense in raising her just to have her choke her first time on a breeched calf.


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

We just bought 3 feeder calves (Herefords), paid $1.26 a pound, with approximate average weight of 325. I would be very surprised if a 100 or 150 pound calf has been weaned.

I agree Celtic Heritage about why to buy feeder calves instead of raising them. Besides the point of the actual birth, either you have to "expose" the cow to someone elses bull, or have one yourself, or go the Artificial Insemination route. We also have 3 feeder pigs (same reason). We plan on keeping the calves until they are about 800 pounds, and the pigs until they are about 200 pounds. Calves and pigs do better in 2's and 3's, so we get 2 or 3 and sell what we don't want. I hope to sell 2 1/2 calves and 2 pigs.

This is the 2nd time for us with feeder calves and feeder pigs. We do raise hair sheep though. Smaller animals and more difficult to buy feeder lambs around here.

As it's the 2nd time, obviously it turned out well for us, and I enjoy having them. This way we are sure of the quality of the meat, what went into the meat etc., without the hassel of birthing, keeping the male around (and swapping off if they have a female).

Pat


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

Ahh 100 why did I put that, :stars: sorry I had too many windows open


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. We have purchased from dairy farmers some bulls and are raising them for freezer..we paid very little (at least I think its very little) and they are holstein/jersey, milkshrthrn/hol,and holstein . We also got a holstein heifer (60.00)It so much fun raising them and the kids are really learning alot about farming and raising animals ...and yes they do know about the cows demise!!! We have our own cows that are the kids we have 2 hereford heifers and our holstein.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

A general rule of thumb is a calf is using milk only as a supplement after it gets to the 200 pound or so weight. If the calve is eating well, and perhaps given some supplement, such as Calf Grower, they will do just as fine off momma. Once the cow dries off, their maintainence needs drop to around 10% protein.

TN Department of Ag, about one a year, sends beef farmers a newsletter in which a prominent article in on how TN calves have a bad reputation with buyers as they are very seldom weaned and bunk broke. Local livestock auction also lightlights it when they know a group of calves has been done that way. However, the buyers don't seem to want to pay any more for them than ones fresh off the cow.

Six out of seven of my calves are separated out now. One thing it does is to make them comfortable being around me. Calf left with cow was the last born. When she would nurse, the oldest born one would run around the back and get plugged in as well. I thought I would give her the cow all to herself for a while.


----------

